# Solaris Utility DVD 4 Prequel



## Solaris17 (Nov 26, 2008)

this thread is the prequil update log to the Solaris utility dvd 4.0 to let you guys kow whats up how its going and various updates being applied in real time as well as scheduled release date. im doing this in conjuction with a version of linux OS im also working on.


so far updates to the utility DVD include

-New linux kernel 
-Sata drive compatability
-partial base code rescript for less bugs and cleaner code
-updates to some core programs including

     *DBAN
     *operating systems
     *drive diagnostics
     *system diagnostics
     *more utilities added (testing phase so none disclosed however their are SEVERAL additions)

scheduled release date early 2009


----------



## philbrown23 (Nov 26, 2008)

nice another solaris DVD!!!! w00t!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks man this one is going to be awsome i dont know how im going to top myself after this.


----------



## a_ump (Nov 26, 2008)

make a disc like this for MAC , i haven't used your DVD utility but it sounds amazing and it's cool to see people making and working on stuff like this in their spare time just to help others out, and giving it out free or for a small price keep it up man, is there a link to a summary of what your disc does and has included, i don't care the length i'll read it up. GJ


----------



## oli_ramsay (Nov 26, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i dont know how im going to top myself after this.



Don't top yourself!!!  You've got so much to live for!!!

But seriously, some nice features on the new DVD, might even get a copy for myslef.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 26, 2008)

a_ump said:


> make a disc like this for MAC , i haven't used your DVD utility but it sounds amazing and it's cool to see people making and working on stuff like this in their spare time just to help others out, and giving it out free or for a small price keep it up man, is there a link to a summary of what your disc does and has included, i don't care the length i'll read it up. GJ



hey man thanks the disk itself i dont really charge for if someone wants one they just need to pay shipping as for what the disk is its a diagnostic/utility DVD thats comes with 2 linux OS's (for people that dont have an os) multiple utilities for HDD analysis CPU analysis system mobo ram video all kinds of stuff stress testers etc...and thats just the bootable part!!!! when in windows if you pop in the disk like a vidoe game an autorun sequence starts giving you options to install benchmark programs or veiw the contents of the disk etc..if you veiw the contents of the disk it brings you to the main folder that holds a bunch of other utilities ranging from games to anti virus software..to benchmarks..to diagnostic programs..to drivers

Final Version Updates:
Added Games
Updated Drivers 32 and 64 bit versions
Updated Winflash
Added linux Graphics drivers x32 and x64
Added basic drivers for flash and java for linux
added credits
Paint.net
active gif maker
infraveiw
Tarragen
GMax
Wings3D
POVray
Programs list
SIW (system info like everest (free)
Central brain ID
Next Sensor
Mario
Pacman
Zork
prince of persia
space game
bootable defrag utility.(DOS4NTFS)
Updated RBE
S3 drivers 32 and 64bit
GPU-Z updated
Open office updated
Fixed problem with burned iso's and not being able to be read by dvd drive.
Added TPU as web page for autorun sequence.
Pong
Space Invaders
Galaxian
Made a few menu changes to be more informative 
added DOS mouse drivers ps/2
added DOS mouse drivers usb



















more can be found here.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=715511&postcount=145

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=716283&postcount=202

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=723303&postcount=236

of course some of those posts speak of things not working etc but it was final some time ago so it works fine


----------



## panchoman (Nov 26, 2008)

can you make a lite edition of it? like one that'll fit on a cd too? 4 gigs is a lot to download and what not.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 26, 2008)

panchoman said:


> can you make a lite edition of it? like one that'll fit on a cd too? 4 gigs is a lot to download and what not.



their are several editions being planned and tested...when it is released their will also be available bootable thumb drives for purchase with the 4.0 preloaded on it.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 26, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> their are several editions being planned and tested...when it is released their will also be available bootable thumb drives for purchase with the 4.0 preloaded on it.



sounds cool!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 26, 2008)

panchoman said:


> sounds cool!





it will obviously be downloadable for free (all versions) but for people who want the lable etc they can buy them


their will be

Solaris Utility DVD Ultimate Edition (8+GB) (DVD DL)

Solaris Utility DVD Regular Edition (4GB) (DVD)

Solaris Utility DVD Lite Edition (700mb) (CD)

Solaris Utility DVD Portable Edition (usb Drive Containing either Standard or ultimate depending on choice)

Solaris utility DVD Box Set

Includes 

Ultimate

Regular 

Light

and a thumb drive (bootable) of the version of your choice. (all in a nifty box as well as some paper info/pamphlet)


and of course no matter what you get (CD and SL DVD only) you get the choice of light scribe or label.

thats what coming in 4.0 

as well as a server that works

www.solarisutilitydvd.com


----------



## panchoman (Nov 26, 2008)

sounds awesome. i'll probably be signing up for some good hosting soon and the dvd is always welcome to be hosted there as well.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 29, 2008)

All of my programs such as XP/vista mark as well as DVD 4.0 beta and alphas are now back now that i have the space and bandwidth i will post up when they are posted and maybe start a dedicated beta tester thread depending on how many people participate  but i will let you guys know and remember if you want simply visit the last page of my 3.0 thread if youd like to DL the current version!!! now maybe i can get back into driver modding etc


----------



## Binge (Nov 29, 2008)

And I was all like WHOOOOHOOO!!! over 3.5 D:

Are there really this many useful utilities??  I don't believe!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 29, 2008)

Binge said:


> And I was all like WHOOOOHOOO!!! over 3.5 D:
> 
> Are there really this many useful utilities??  I don't believe!



o friend you have absolutely no idea the stuff i come across and im all about helping people make their computer life easier.


----------



## a_ump (Dec 3, 2008)

dude that's just a godly dvd/utility, i couldn't imagine the work to get all that to work  i wouldn't know where to start. but yes it's going to be probly a few weeks but i'll contact you in a few weeks or so about getting a dvd. that utility is just crazy. i gotta say i thk you could make a killing off this if you actually tried to mass produce it or something for say 15 bucks a dvd. but nice man nice


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm up for making a new CD cover for it if you would like.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 3, 2008)

a_ump said:


> dude that's just a godly dvd/utility, i couldn't imagine the work to get all that to work  i wouldn't know where to start. but yes it's going to be probly a few weeks but i'll contact you in a few weeks or so about getting a dvd. that utility is just crazy. i gotta say i thk you could make a killing off this if you actually tried to mass produce it or something for say 15 bucks a dvd. but nice man nice



i suppose if the damand is high enough at $15 a dvd i probably would i mean i buy the dvd's at discount ink i suppose is cheap enough i would probably make quite a profit...however for people who dont have $15 thats one less person i can help but every one can afford free.

you may wait for 4.0 however perhaps this is something youd be intrested in 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1085225



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I'm up for making a new CD cover for it if you would like.



that would be amazing PVT i made you my official artist awhile ago


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 3, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i suppose if the damand is high enough at $15 a dvd i probably would i mean i buy the dvd's at discount ink i suppose is cheap enough i would probably make quite a profit...however for people who dont have $15 thats one less person i can help but every one can afford free.
> 
> you may wait for 4.0 however perhaps this is something youd be intrested in
> 
> ...



K PM me, and we will work out the details of what you want.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 3, 2008)

for all it is your only paying him for postage the cost of the disk and what $1 or $2 for the work he did

you should do an upgrade service for usb buyers, so they can send it back and youll put the newer version on it


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 3, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> for all it is your only paying him for postage the cost of the disk and what $1 or $2 for the work he did
> 
> you should do an upgrade service for usb buyers, so they can send it back and youll put the newer version on it



i will be i have yet to type up an agreement etc but thats a good idea so ill use it..wouldnt take me to long anyway an update to a usb drive wouldnt be that hard.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 4, 2009)

you guys are going to be sooooooooooooo excited!!!

BTW PVT if you read this.


i need a boot screen simple and fresh like XP's install screen 800x600 and 1024x768 in png and jpg format.


ill also need a regular label cd cover and a special edition (SE) edition monocrome (for lightscribe)

your already in the credits but absolutely feel free to sign them


3d menu's alot more utilities alot more freedom in using the disk itself lots of updated apps...im soooooo excited i totally out did myself you guys are gonna freak.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 5, 2009)

4.0 ALPHA 4 Download

Only ultimate edition is availible atm keep in mind it says alpha and i know i have work to do.


Everything Other than IE Download (HTTP)

http://www.solarisutilitydvd.com/Downloads/Programs/Utilities/Solaris17.iso


FTP access


in filezilla

Host: solarisutilitydvd.com

username: anonymous@solarisutilitydvd.com

Password: (blank)

hit the quick connect button!!! it will be in the downloads folder


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 6, 2009)

Sweet! I have never used your DVD tool before but I think I am definitely gonna add it to my collection of Utility discs.

Thanks!


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 6, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> it will obviously be downloadable for free (all versions) but for people who want the lable etc they can buy them
> 
> 
> their will be
> ...



sorry, this sounds like vista now 

lol im kidding


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 6, 2009)

yay!
Pong!
Mario!
Pacman!
LOL...

and ultimate is 8+gbs!

damn I need to get one


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 6, 2009)

Care to post a list of included applications?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 6, 2009)

How have i missed this until just now?

I still have your other ISO on my hard drive.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 6, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> sorry, this sounds like vista now
> 
> lol im kidding



lol w/e people like options. 



h3llb3nd4 said:


> yay!
> Pong!
> Mario!
> Pacman!
> ...



do it its free



DanTheBanjoman said:


> Care to post a list of included applications?



yup

so far

CPU Burn in
stress CPU
Prime 95
memtest86
memtest86+
windows memory diagnostic
docmem ram diagnostic
testmem4
parallel
atpi cd-rom ident
CHZ monitor test
intel proc ident
intel proc ident p4 & ^
x86test
AIDA16
NSSI
PC-Config
ASTRA
PCISniffer
PCI
CTIA
DIMM ID
system speed test
3dbenchmark vga
cpu benchmark
CD index
qwiktest
BIOS
wipecmos
cmospwd
!BIOS
max blast
disk manager
disk wizard
diskmanager (samsung)
drivefitness test
diagnostic tool
seatools
SHDIAG
HUTIL
DLG diagnostic
data lifeguard
SCSIMAX
GWSCAN
ESTEST
salvation HDD scan and repair
MHDD
vivard
HDAT2feature tool
UATA100
AMSET
maxllf
ultra ATA manager
SUTIL
ESFEAT
ata password tool
SMARTUDM
ATAINF
Deriks boot and nuke
copywipe
active killdisk
pc inspector
HDD erase
HD clone
PC inspector clone max
g4u
UDPcast
XXCOPY
EASEus DISK copy
COPYR.DMA
Disk Editor
DISKMAN4
PTS Diskeditor
ranish partition manager
free fdisk
xfdisk
cute partition manager
ptdd super fdisk
partition resizer
fips
active partition recovery
testdisk
partition saving
MBRtool
MBRwork
smart bootmanager
gujin
GAG
XOSL
super grub disk
DOS navigator
file maven
necromancers DOS navigator
D-browse
volkov commander
eraser for DOS
offline NT password and reg editor
active NTFS reader
EDITBINI
boot partition
avira NTFS for dos
F-protect antivir
mcaffe antivir
bughunter
arachne www browser
netcopy
filelink
QNX browser
DOS RDP
password pro
win 98 boot disk
nvflash
ntfs for DOS
Acronis
Paragon


some games

DSL v3.2
Ubuntu
Elive
FREE DOS
LZ-DOS
openDOS
nwdsk
MSRRC
Toms boot disk
basic linux
trinux


thats just the bootable content id tell you whats installable but it changes all the time but the basics are their every program is subject to change by me with no alert or approval.


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 6, 2009)

And here I am on a 3g cap.
The joys of deep dark africa.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 6, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> And here I am on a 3g cap.
> The joys of deep dark africa.



wow you have a 3 gig!
I have 1gb


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 6, 2009)

No cap here, 50/50 Mbit  Not downloading this though.


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 6, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> wow you have a 3 gig!
> I have 1gb



Well, I normally get to about 4g before they cap me, but at R63 (about $8) per gig for more, it's not too bad for SA.

Sadly, the new cables like SEACOM will apparently only really help us in a year or 2. Hmm, maybe shipping in a few copies is justified.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 6, 2009)

Excellent Dave you wasted no time in giving us more goodness.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 6, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Well, I normally get to about 4g before they cap me, but at R63 (about $8) per gig for more, it's not too bad for SA.
> 
> Sadly, the new cables like SEACOM will apparently only really help us in a year or 2. Hmm, maybe shipping in a few copies is justified.



who's your ISP?
mine caps me straight away


Solaris17: I think you should make a windows customisation disk, with rainmeter, samurize and themes on it.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 6, 2009)

1 gig damn and here i thought my 25 gig a month was stingy.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 6, 2009)

Triprift said:


> 1 gig damn and here i thought my 25 gig a month was stingy.



alright, that's it, I'm immigrating...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 6, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> alright, that's it, I'm immigrating...



Join the queue!


And WOW that is a lot programs on that disc. A LOT!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 6, 2009)

Does this mean you will be gracing our presence more often now Solaris? Im sure I speak for a few people when I say we've missed you being around


----------



## Triprift (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn right it very un TPU like TPU with you not around mate.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 6, 2009)

Dang, Solaris. Missed this until today. Glad I caught it tho, will d/l it tonight. We need a mailers list for your previous supporters to let us know when you've got a new build up


----------



## Triprift (Jul 6, 2009)

That would be a good idea as loyal fans we should be pampered lol.


----------



## King Wookie (Jul 6, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> alright, that's it, I'm immigrating...



I'm eyeing Neotel's 10 gig package, as now I'm not gaming online, latency is not such an issue.

Besides, we need all the talent we can get here. And you have it in spades.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ahhzz said:


> Dang, Solaris. Missed this until today. Glad I caught it tho, will d/l it tonight. We need a mailers list for your previous supporters to let us know when you've got a new build up



if you guys register on my forums and use your tpu name and make it so only admins or w/e can see your e-mail (if you dont want others to have it) ill set up a mailers list.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 13, 2009)

*update anyone?*

look here my friends i hope you as excited as me 

here


----------

